# Race Driver GRID - Zurückspulen bevor Unfall?



## mumble_GLL (30. September 2009)

*Race Driver GRID - Zurückspulen bevor Unfall?*

Hi!

hab mal ´ne Frage:
Wie kann ich in GRID die Wiederholungs- bzw. Flashbackfunktion nutzen und mich damit zu dem Punkt im Rennen versetzen BEVOR ich den Unfall bzw. Fahrfehler begehe? Ich habe damals, lange bevor ich mir GRID gekauft habe, in einem Video gesehen, das man diese, ich nenne es jetzt mal: 
Zurückspulen-bevor-ich-den-Fehler-mache-Funktion nutzen kann.

Kann mir einer helfen und mir sagen wie ich diese Funktion auf meinem XBOX360-Pad für Windows aktiviere?

Danke schonmal im vorraus.
___________________________________



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Race Driver GRID - Zurückspulen bevor Unfall?*

Ich habe das Thema umbenannt, damit besser ersichtlich ist, um welches Problem es sich hier handelt.

Zwar habe ich Grid Zuhause auf dem Rechner, nur kann ich dir nicht aus dem Ellenbogen geschüttelt sagen, ob du tatsächlich vor begehen einen Unfalls die Zeit zurückdrehen kannst. Tut mir leid


----------



## Edguy (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Race Driver GRID - Zurückspulen bevor Unfall?*

Steht auf Seite 3 bzw. 4 im Handbuch.


----------



## mumble_GLL (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Race Driver GRID - Zurückspulen bevor Unfall?*

Habs herausgefunden.
Ich wusste zwar, wie ich die Wiederholungsfunktion aktiviere und das Menü unten links auf dem Screen habe auch immer gesehen, aber das unten rechts auch noch was steht habe ich IMMER übersehen. Ich zocke GRID mit dem XBOX 360er Pad für Windows und habe gerade eben erst gesehen, das unten rechts eben auch noch was steht: X-Button.

Gesehen und probiert. Klappt.

Danke an den Moderator für´s Umbenennen und die Hilfe. 
Und natürlich auch Danke an dich Edguy.


----------

